# CR1 Pro fork too large to mount wireless sensor



## Szn (Sep 4, 2006)

I just bought a CR1 Pro (2005) and am having trouble mounting the sensor from my Cateye wireless computer to the fork. I can't get the mounting bracket to stay in place - it slides down. Any ideas?


----------



## pogoman (Sep 1, 2005)

I had to use rubber-bands that are super tight on it to stay on the fork. I'm not sure what cateyes looks like but I have a Sigma wireless sensor and that did the trick. Yes the fork is a wee larger than ur usual fork.


----------



## Szn (Sep 4, 2006)

Rubberbands... why didn't I think of that... Good idea, I'll give it a try. Thanks.


----------



## pogoman (Sep 1, 2005)

and if you can find black rubberbands even better.


----------

